

American Airlines sues blogging ex-employee and alleged moles - mitchie_luna
http://www.tnooz.com/2012/04/16/social-media-2/american-airlines-sues-blogging-ex-employee-and-alleged-moles/

======
grover3333
Moles? LOL! More like: 'Oh shit, all of our bullshit is out on the internet!'

Air that dirty laundry! Show some light on the darkness.

